# My Arse Hurts...



## Furkz (24 Mar 2012)

i been cycling nearly a year and with all intention to go through winter, i couldn't brave the weather and decided to hit the gym, cycle and go spin classes. Been out for the 2nd time this year and after 10 miles my backside is really sore and painful. i tried to get some cycling shorts and couldn't get any that fit (44" waist) really annoying has i am loosing weight but what do i do in the meanwhile. currently cycling in cotton shorts and painful...

also i used to be able to do 20miles easily and could do up to 30miles in one outing but can barely do 20miles at the moment, is this just a case of building up again?

thanks in advance...


----------



## Col5632 (24 Mar 2012)

Try and find some shorts you will be comfortable in and once you get on the bike a good few times your rear end will hurt alot less


----------



## musa (24 Mar 2012)

Get some cycle shorts and/or boxers. And a tub of sudocream before bed. Soreness will go down


----------



## sabian92 (24 Mar 2012)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-aeron-cycling-bib-short/

I'm a 42 inch waist (5'11, 44 inch chest) and these in a large fit me pretty well. I'm a bit less than the recommended height but as you're bent over on the bike it stretched them so they're ok - they just fall down a bit on the shoulders when you're stood up.

The padding will make you feel like you're on a cloud if you don't wear padded undercrackers at the moment. They do just the short version as well here.


----------



## Bluenite (24 Mar 2012)

Try out a new saddle.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Mar 2012)

It is possible to buy the padding alone which you can use between saddle and hurty bits regardless of what shorts/leggings you're wearing. I can't vouch for this brand of chamois pad but it's there to give you an idea - http://www.spiuk.com.cn/chamois.html


----------



## Furkz (24 Mar 2012)

sabian92 said:


> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-aeron-cycling-bib-short/
> 
> I'm a 42 inch waist (5'11, 44 inch chest) and these in a large fit me pretty well. I'm a bit less than the recommended height but as you're bent over on the bike it stretched them so they're ok - they just fall down a bit on the shoulders when you're stood up.
> 
> The padding will make you feel like you're on a cloud if you don't wear padded undercrackers at the moment. They do just the short version as well here.


i might go for the shorts, i wanted to ask what you prefer bib or shorts??? also i guess XL would suffice or should i go for XXL


----------



## sabian92 (24 Mar 2012)

I prefer bibs, they come quite far up your back (think girls swimming cozzie but with room for your *ahem*) so your bum crack doesn't hang out. You don't even notice the straps after a while, although it does look like you're adjusting a bra to people who don't know you're wearing bib shorts 



deptfordmarmoset said:


> It is possible to buy the padding alone which you can use between saddle and hurty bits regardless of what shorts/leggings you're wearing. I can't vouch for this brand of chamois pad but it's there to give you an idea - http://www.spiuk.com.cn/chamois.html


 
I haven't seen just the padding anywhere but they're sewn in - i don't think you'd be able to keep it in one place if it wasn't.


----------



## Psyclist (25 Mar 2012)

Bluenite said:


> Try out a new saddle.


 
Good point. What saddle do you own right now (to the original poster)?


----------



## rollinstok (25 Mar 2012)

I think you will have a sore arse for some time yet regardless of saddle or shorts, it will get better as you keep at it
A lot of people recommend a Charge Spoon saddle, reasonably light, about £20, I got one after a long lay off with cycling and find it very comfy as far as saddles go
Non bike specific shorts are best if they dont have a heavy seam up the middle at the back or rear pockets with heavy seams, buttons. I found the shorts that have a mesh lining can chaffe, so better to wear skids with a thin pair of shorts if poss
Cycling undershorts if you can find your size are great and have the added bonus of being comfortable without resorting to Lycra if thats not your thing
Good luck and stick with it, your bum should become immune some time in the near future


----------



## Furkz (25 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the guidance and encouragement everyone!

Using the standard Cannondale seat which came with the bike. Think a sponge duct taped to the seat might be the only option haha


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Mar 2012)

Is the saddle the right size, they come in different widths, getting the right saddle is important, have you been measured on an arseometer?

(arseometers are not a windup, although I must admit I was suspect when I first got told about them myself, but they do exist... your local specialzed store will have them)


----------



## compo (25 Mar 2012)

Padded boxers available from Tenn-Outdoors such as these in larger sizes:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Padded-Cy...=UK_Cycling_Clothing&var=&hash=item68c77b55ed

or padded cycling shorts in larger sizes
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8-Panel-P...1?pt=UK_Men_s_Shorts&var=&hash=item68c7bf027a


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2012)

You may need some more time for your backside to harden up.
I'm using these bamboo sports trunks http://www.bambooclothing.co.uk/store/show_product/MA705-BLK under unpadded tights or shorts, very comfortable. I have a charge spoon saddle on my fixed, its very comfortable but was a sod to get set up.


----------



## swede54 (25 Mar 2012)

+1 for getting your backside measured, I got mine done in Evans using the Bontrager measuring device. On the old saddle i did 40 miles and couldn't sit down on antyhing hard for 4 days. The new saddle is only about 1 cm wider but I did the same distance yesterday with no discomfort.


----------



## lavoisier (25 Mar 2012)

Furkz said:


> also i used to be able to do 20miles easily and could do up to 30miles in one outing but can barely do 20miles at the moment, is this just a case of building up again?
> 
> thanks in advance...


 
I gave up over winter too and found that after a few months off the bike I had to start from scratch. Don't give up though it soon comes back to you. Well done on the weight loss too.


----------



## caimg (25 Mar 2012)

dave r said:


> You may need some more time for your backside to harden up.
> I'm using these bamboo sports trunks http://www.bambooclothing.co.uk/store/show_product/MA705-BLK under unpadded tights or shorts, very comfortable. I have a charge spoon saddle on my fixed, its very comfortable but was a sod to get set up.



Sorry guys don't want to hijack the thread by asking a dumbass q but here goes - do saddles fit any bike as standard? Looking to pick up a charge spoon for my carrera subway...


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2012)

caimg said:


> Sorry guys don't want to hijack the thread by asking a dumbass q but here goes - do saddles fit any bike as standard? Looking to pick up a charge spoon for my carrera subway...


 
They should all be a standard fitting.


----------



## nunny (25 Mar 2012)

caimg said:


> Sorry guys don't want to hijack the thread by asking a dumbass q but here goes - do saddles fit any bike as standard? Looking to pick up a charge spoon for my carrera subway...


 
Yes, I have a Charge saddle on my subway


----------



## snorri (25 Mar 2012)

Furkz said:


> also i used to be able to do 20miles easily and could do up to 30miles in one outing but can barely do 20miles at the moment, is this just a case of building up again?


I think it is, even 10 miles is quite a long way if you have not been on a bike for a while.
Try getting out more frequently, but for shorter distances and I'm sure you will soon be up to full fitness without pain.


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Mar 2012)

Furkz said:


> i been cycling nearly a year and with all intention to go through winter, i couldn't brave the weather and decided to hit the gym, cycle and go spin classes. Been out for the 2nd time this year and after 10 miles my backside is really sore and painful. i tried to get some cycling shorts and couldn't get any that fit (44" waist) really annoying has i am loosing weight but what do i do in the meanwhile. currently cycling in cotton shorts and painful...
> 
> also i used to be able to do 20miles easily and could do up to 30miles in one outing but can barely do 20miles at the moment, is this just a case of building up again?
> 
> thanks in advance...


 
You can get shorts for about 7 quid-a-pop in Decathlon. XXL or XXXL should fit fine.


----------



## Furkz (25 Mar 2012)

gone for these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150613922811&var=450027782777&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_2275wt_1140
see what happens... i have been measured up on my but not had my arse measured. using the standard seat that came with the bike


----------



## cyberknight (25 Mar 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> You can get shorts for about 7 quid-a-pop in Decathlon. XXL or XXXL should fit fine.


+1
the level 3 padded shorts are fine for me up to 40 miles.
heck your saddle height and fore/aft/tilt as i used to struggle with comfort untill i got my saddle set up right.


----------



## wbmkk (25 Mar 2012)

Another sore arse here too
I have had a Brooks saddle since my first racing bike, a Carlton for my 12th birthday in 1970. The saddle was then transferred to two other bikes over the years. Yesterday, the wee metal cap at the front of it came off,.so it has finally reached the end of the line. 40 years was a good innings though.
Using a new saddle now, but not as pcomfortable.


----------



## mattobrien (26 Mar 2012)

It has taken me just over 300 miles for my new saddle and backside to become one. Pleased that I stayed with it and persevered.


----------

